# Batch Befehl "start"



## Nekronomekron (24. September 2004)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe folgendes Problem : Ich benutze in einer Batch Datei den Befehl "start", das Problem ist dass dieser keine Leerzeichen verträgt.
Für den Pfad kann man den Parameter "/D" verwenden, das  auch, aber was mach ich wenn im Dateinamen ebenfalls ein Leerzeichen ist 

Hier ein Beispiel :
start /d"c:\programme\a note\" a note.exe

Wenn ich "a note.exe" schreibe kommt nur ein weiteres Kommandofenster, sonst tut sich nix.

Bitte helft mir

C YA - Nekro


----------



## GeHo (24. September 2004)

Probier mal den DOS-Namen der Datei zu verwenden (damit meine den Namen, den DOS früher angezeigt hat, wenn man zu lange Dateien hatte oder Dateien Leerzeichen enthielten). Rausfinden kannst du den Dosnamen, wenn du vorher in das Verzeichnis gehst und "dir /x" eingibst.
Der Name sollte dann "anote~1.exe" sein. Also:
start /d"c:\programme\a note\" anote~1.exe


----------



## Nekronomekron (24. September 2004)

Ich erstelle die Batch Datei aus VB6 heraus und lass das ganze auf einem Win2k System laufen... also nicht grad einfach den alten namen raus zu finden, vorallem weil die batch datei dynamisch für verschiedene Dateien generiert wird.


----------



## wackelpudding (24. September 2004)

*start "C:\Programme\a note\a note.exe"*
funktioniert nicht? Find’ ich verwunderlich...

Alternativ könntest du auch mal die *shelexec.exe* [--> Google] ausprobieren. Die unterstützt auf jeden Fall Leerzeichen in der Form wie ich es oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## Nekronomekron (27. September 2004)

*start "C:\Programme\a note\a note.exe"* funktioniert wirklich nicht ... da wird einfach ein neues konsolenfenster geöffnet ... ich versuchs mal mit deinem Prog

Danke schon mal!

C YA - Nekro


----------

